# 2013 Ranger Mid size 800



## Blue Fury

I see Polaris came out with the 500 mid size body (not crew) with the 800cc engine, and it is 300 pounds lighter compared to the 800/900 ranger. As far as weight and size, is it worth saving that extra money for a slightly smaller unit and less weight but more power to weight ratio? 

I live in a neighborhood with lots of empty land, trails everywhere. Also come hunting season will be used at my lease for dove, ducks and geese so a lift and 28-30" tires will be put on there for sure. 

Just want to see what the side by side enthusiasts thought.


----------



## flatsmaster14

Get the crew if your gunna hunt out of it


----------



## Blue Fury

Ill have a removable safari rack in the back. Crew is a pain in the *** for just screwing around. High centers way too easily.


----------



## Hotrod

You will need forward A Arms and 1in wheel spacers in the front with anything above 28in tires and up


----------



## Blue Fury

Hotrod said:


> You will need forward A Arms and 1in wheel spacers in the front with anything above 28in tires and up


Ya I figured new upper and lower a arms. Why wheel spacers?


----------



## flatsmaster14

It does get high centered easier but its done better than I thought. This is my first Polaris that's more for work and hunting, all the other ones have had gorilla lifts and 29.5-32's!

We did the forward a-arms, spring spacers, and 30 radial outlaws. And it don't rub at all. Either way, you will be happy with any of the rangers. 

Also we didn't put wheel spacers and it don't rub.


----------



## berto

Mine never high centered when it was stock. Dang good machine


----------



## Hotrod

They will rub the shocks without wheel spacers, you need 1in spacers on the front with tires like radial outlaws. I know of 3 Rangers like this and they all had to be done including mine


----------



## Stspower

If you buy aftermarket wheels with enough offset you don't need wheel spacers. If you stay with the stock wheel and go with a bigger tire you will need wheel spacers.


----------



## Hotrod

All have aftermarket wheels and need spacers


----------



## flatsmaster14

That's wrong, I don't have spacers on the crew and its not even close to rubbing
View attachment 570628
View attachment 570629


----------



## flatsmaster14

See...


----------



## flatsmaster14




----------



## BATWING

Confirmed. I run 30" Zillas and aftermarket wheels and they required forward A-Arms & spacers.


----------



## Tail'in around

The front suspension on the mid size and the full size is different. Keep that in mind. I am going to run a 28x10x15 very soon, and will post pics, on my 2012 500. I have been told by many that am going to have to have 1" spacers along with my foward arms as well. The strut gets in the way when you go to bigger rims and tires. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Hotrod

Plus when you put a lift, it moves that shock out and more straight up close to the tire


----------



## flatsmaster14

So I guess the 800 crew and 30" radial outlaws are an exception?


----------



## Hotrod

Foward A arms are so tires over 28in wont rub the floorboards, the spacer is when you add a lift or move the shock out to the outside setting because of sag, so it wont rub the shock


----------



## waterspout

flatsmaster14 said:


> That's wrong, I don't have spacers on the crew and its not even close to rubbing
> View attachment 570628
> View attachment 570629


X2

my 29.5 laws never rub without spacers... didn't on my RZR 800 either!


----------



## berto

guys yall are comparing a mid size vs a full size. He has struts, not a dual a arm set up


----------



## flatsmaster14

I was just proving that my ranger don't need wheel spacers, and they still said it does lol guess they didn't look at the pictures!


----------

